# Who Wants To Be A Millionaire Major Fraud



## Stroodlepuff (23/10/13)




----------



## ET (23/10/13)

eish, not all of us have uncapped internet ya know  but i can download the smallest res version for only 43 MB so i'll listen to it when it's done downloading and squint a wee bit


----------



## CraftyZA (23/10/13)

Wow that was close!
truth always comes out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (23/10/13)

just finished watching it. glad they bugger got pinched


----------

